# MegaMagic Dreams



## Mike Fox (Nov 29, 2018)

I know I'm a few years late to the party, but I just heard about this tonight, and after listening to the walkthrough, I knew I needed it. Damn, there are some beautiful sounds in this thing. And that GUI?...Rad!


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 29, 2018)

Many feel MMD is one of Skippy's best. I have all the MM libs and truly enjoy MM patches …. as they add his personal touches … _usually in addition to similar patches without. _


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 29, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Many feel MMD is one of Skippy's best. I have all the MM libs and truly enjoy MM patches …. as they add his personal touches … _usually in addition to similar patches without. _


Nice! Yeah, those custom patches are fantastic!


----------



## whiskers (Nov 29, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Many feel MMD is one of Skippy's best. I have all the MM libs and truly enjoy MM patches …. as they add his personal touches … _usually in addition to similar patches without. _


whats the difference between the Omni & Kontakt versions? Slightly different samples for a few, it sounds like - any pros/cons?


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 29, 2018)

whiskers said:


> whats the difference between the Omni & Kontakt versions? Slightly different samples for a few, it sounds like - any pros/cons?



For those Libs in which Skippy offered both versions …. some related _Livestreams_ dealt in some depth with incremental Kontakt features. His Walkthrough vids may also contain some of what you ask about. 
Sorry I cannot respond with detail … he seemed to always release the Omni version first and I was an early adopter ….  When the Kontakt version(s) were released, I could not rationalize the additional purchase. 
(with MM Bells /Winds, he notes that there are 45 additional patches for the K5 version)

(edit) I sent a message and hope John will check here and respond. 
Not sure if he is in town or available …. given lots of holiday events he supports.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 29, 2018)

whiskers said:


> whats the difference between the Omni & Kontakt versions? Slightly different samples for a few, it sounds like - any pros/cons?


Omnisphere allows only one own sample for user patches, so no multisamples sounds (except for multis combining 8 sampled patches). Skippy is an old school guy who knows how to make the most out of few RAM use (like in former keyboards). But Kontakt offers more detailled work with multisamples and the GUI is made especially for the patches.
I like the Omni patches more... I'm just more used to the GUI.


----------



## whiskers (Nov 29, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Omnisphere allows only one own sample for user patches, so no multisamples sounds (except for multis combining 8 sampled patches). Skippy is an old school guy who knows how to make the most out of few RAM use (like in former keyboards). But Kontakt offers more detailled work with multisamples and the GUI is made especially for the patches.
> I like the Omni patches more... I'm just more used to the GUI.


thanks bud, sounds like i should keep an eye out for a deal on the kontakt version then.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 29, 2018)

https://vi-control.net/community/th...for-kontakt-or-omnisphere.64159/#post-4314842


----------



## whiskers (Nov 29, 2018)

Hmm so more presets or more effects basically.


----------

